# member 7 months behind on dues..and still working



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

That fellow ought to take his skills and go to work in the nations capitol. He can cheat even better and get away with lots more if he works for the gob'ment over there......


----------



## unionwirewoman (Sep 7, 2008)

That's the million dollar question..is it the JW's fault , the contractors fault , or the BA's fault . I think a combo of both , but am leaning more towards our wonderfull BA .


----------



## IBEW191 (Apr 4, 2011)

Thats messed up! As an apprentice i got a month behind my first year of school, NEVER did that agin!


----------



## Rockyd (Apr 22, 2007)

unionwirewoman said:


> That's the million dollar question..is it *the JW's fault* , the contractors fault , or the BA's fault . I think a combo of both , but am leaning more towards our wonderfull BA .


It's the JW's fault. For less than $300 a year, and he can't pay?


----------



## unionwirewoman (Sep 7, 2008)

Rockyd said:


> It's the JW's fault. For less than $300 a year, and he can't pay?


Is it his , or is it the BA's fault for not acting on the IO's letter ?
Yes it's the JW's fault..don't know him..don't want to know him . If it got as bad as the IO sending a letter to the contractor ( you know it was sent to the BA also..why wouldn't it ?) why would the contractor still employ him ? Oh wait...they don't care as long as the JW does what they tell him to do . Something needs to be done with the Union . My FIL who is retired IBEW , and my husband 24 yrs in are saying what a sorry state we're in . My husband is even talking about going non-union ! I think it's just the political BS going on up here....we need change ! Hopefully my husband can get in as BA this May and start getting back to what the Union was meant for . I'm tired of pay cuts , healthcare increases , and more pay into my pension/healthcare that gets me less for nothing . You all should thank your lucky stars your home local isn't here ! 

Sorry , I'm venting . We have 20 app out of work , and have been intermittently for yrs , yet we still get new 1st yr app coming in . IO's rules of saying that the baby boomers are retiring , so get as many new blood in as possible . That works for more populated states....not ours .


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Well, you know what they say. It's not who you know but who you blow. The decision is yours. :laughing:

I do see your point, though. You try to play by the rules, and someone else is getting away with breaking them. That general sort of thing really gets under my skin too. It always works out... give 'em enough rope and they'll hang themselves, some people say.


----------



## erica (Apr 11, 2011)

unionwirewoman said:


> I've worked 3 weeks in 2 years and have kept my dues up .


Sounds like he's smarter than you...


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

erica said:


> Sounds like he's smarter than you...



No it sounds like he is a sleaze and unionwirewomen holds up her part of the agreement which in my mind says a lot about her character. 

She should be proud to be able to say she has done what she agreed to.


----------



## erica (Apr 11, 2011)

BBQ said:


> No it sounds like he is a sleaze and unionwirewomen holds up her part of the agreement which in my mind says a lot about her character.


I call paying $28 bucks a month for two-years to work three-weeks something other than honorable. It's called blind foolishness.

I speak from experience, my father was a union contractor.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

unionwirewoman said:


> Went to our Union meeting tonight and was blown away when we were having a discussion on re-admitting a member who was 7 months behind on his dues...and still working with a local contractor .
> 
> The contractor was sent a letter from the IO stating that they were to no longer employ this individual due to lack of membership . I've worked 3 weeks in 2 years and have kept my dues up . My husband hasn't worked in our local in 3 yrs ( one yr due to surgery) and is still current on dues . We have 55 people on book 1 , a record high , and this idiot is applying for membership again while still working under a Union contractor that was notified not to employ him!!
> 
> .


I have no clue what the work outlook is like in your area, but.

This guy needs to pay up, no excuses. He is reapng the benfits of his membership and should keep current. Obviouosly he has csome clout somewhere. If he means that much to his empoloyer, the employer should pay us, then take a baseball bat to the member.

But it seems you have made some bad choices. If there is open shop work to be had.


----------



## unionwirewoman (Sep 7, 2008)

brian john said:


> I have no clue what the work outlook is like in your area, but.
> 
> This guy needs to pay up, no excuses. He is reapng the benfits of his membership and should keep current. Obviouosly he has csome clout somewhere. If he means that much to his empoloyer, the employer should pay us, then take a baseball bat to the member.
> 
> But it seems you have made some bad choices. If there is open shop work to be had.


I wouldn't say bad choices , I am still an apprentice and can only get a job when my apprentice director supplies me one . Believe me , if I was turned out already , I'd be working whether it was in this podunk town , or California...money/pension is everything at this point .


----------



## unionwirewoman (Sep 7, 2008)

erica said:


> I call paying $28 bucks a month for two-years to work three-weeks something other than honorable. It's called blind foolishness.
> 
> I speak from experience, my father was a union contractor.


Think whatever you want. Is it fair that this guy is doing this ? No . Does it make it right for me to do it also...NO . He will pay for it in the end . I on the other hand can look in the mirror everyday and like who I see as an honest person .

I did like your comment on how he was "smarter than me "...made me laugh . Actually I thought I was back in elementary school where all of the kids make fun of each other without knowing why .

What does your father being a union contractor have to do with any of this ? Is it because he did the same things , or what ? Don't sully his character just because you don't like unions or for some reason , have a problem with me .

BTW....I haven't worked very much because I am still an apprentice , and am confined to my apprentice director giving me a job . Don't interupt a conversation when you are unwilling and ignorant enough to not read a full post , and not know the person .


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

unionwirewoman said:


> I wouldn't say bad choices , I am still an apprentice and can only get a job when my apprentice director supplies me one . Believe me , if I was turned out already , I'd be working whether it was in this podunk town , or California...money/pension is everything at this point .


I did not and do not, understand Canadian Apprentice rules. This is a VERY TOUGH situation for you and your family. Being unemployed has many negative effects beyond a lack of money. Depression for one.

GOOD LUCK.


----------



## Mike in Canada (Jun 27, 2010)

MDShunk said:


> I do see your point, though. You try to play by the rules, and someone else is getting away with breaking them. That general sort of thing really gets under my skin too. It always works out... give 'em enough rope and they'll hang themselves, some people say.


 Ben Franklin, under the guise of "Poor Richard", once wrote words to the effect of "Pardoning the guilty is harming the innocent."


----------



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

unionwirewoman said:


> I'm tired of pay cuts , healthcare increases , and more pay into my pension/healthcare that gets me less for nothing .


That's been going on (in the USA) since the 70's.

It's about to get much worse.

(can you tell I have a depressed view of the future?) :laughing:


----------



## oldschoolvdub (Jun 10, 2007)

Ya not working has been the hardest part of being in the union... but it usually works out in the end...


----------



## joecool2 (Apr 15, 2011)

erica said:


> I call paying $28 bucks a month for two-years to work three-weeks something other than honorable. It's called blind foolishness.
> 
> I speak from experience, my father was a union contractor.


Then quit the union.

To be a part of it while not paying is just being a freeloader.

It doesn't matter if you are working or not, you are still costing them money, they are still going out and trying to find work for you, dealing with all your money and benefits, pension, etc.


----------



## J.Moe (Apr 15, 2011)

Seems fishy to me. When I was in the union I would apply for dues protection when work was bad (which seemed to be always) Plus, when you fall behind on your dues the IO drops you automatically. Never heard of a letter being sent to the local, plus, how does he still have his bene.........whatever, that union stuff didn\'t really work out for me, so to each their own.


----------



## lefleuron (May 22, 2010)

When I worked union laborers, we had a hardship clause on dues. If you could prove you were under a hardship, you could still work for a set period without paying. I don't know if this was a month, or 6, or even a year.

I just know that when the time was up, you had to pay "up to date" or you were out.

Is it possible this is something like that?


----------



## Dierte (May 12, 2009)

unionwirewoman said:


> For those who will read this who are non-union....
> you may want to work an hour or two for free , or drive your own trucks full of shop material for free , or wait weeks even months without working just to keep working for the same contractor . Whatever you want to do non-union you're welcome to do . When it comes to Union contracts , obligations , and rules then that is a whole other ball park .


I have never worked for free. I'm provided full use of a company truck. I've never been laid off. Hell I was running small jobs when I was a second year apprentice. I got my own dept. as a 3rd year apprentice. Anyways, rules are rules and if the guy hasn't paid he shouldn't be working. Hope you get more hours this year.


----------



## J.Moe (Apr 15, 2011)

\"Hell I was running small jobs when I was a second year apprentice. I got my own dept. as a 3rd year apprentice.\" Thats an oxymoron, like jumbo shrimp.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

unionwirewoman said:


> Went to our Union meeting tonight and was blown away when we were having a discussion on re-admitting a member who was 7 months behind on his dues...and still working with a local contractor .
> 
> The contractor was sent a letter from the IO stating that they were to no longer employ this individual due to lack of membership . I've worked 3 weeks in 2 years and have kept my dues up . My husband hasen't worked in our local in 3 yrs ( one yr due to surgery) and is still current on dues . We have 55 people on book 1 , a record high , and this idiot is applying for membership again while still working under a Union contractor that was notified not to employ him!!
> 
> ...


I feel your pain because I was there...only on the other side. In our case, it was called furlough. We were too good to let go but not good enough to work "STEADY". I was hungry...so I played the game, but I do understand.


----------



## unionwirewoman (Sep 7, 2008)

brian john said:


> I did not and do not, understand Canadian Apprentice rules. This is a VERY TOUGH situation for you and your family. Being unemployed has many negative effects beyond a lack of money. Depression for one.
> 
> GOOD LUCK.


 
I'm not Canadian , although the border is 80 miles away . Every local is different on bylaws....but the apprentices in Montana are looked over by a state apprentice director . Anyone ever hear of 2 different books for apprentices ? That's what he told me...one for out of work apprentices , and one for sliding time apprentices .... His exact words on the e-mail he sent me . We don't sign an out of work list...the apprentice director "keeps track" of all of that . Thought it was just me....but have heard from so many app how this guy has screwed them over .

Lack of money...yes . Depression..yes . Mind over matter , although sometimes that doesn't work . What kills me is when I did work , JW's didn't understand why . I'm not Gods gift to electrical work , but I do work hard and love what I do . Never had a bad report......but htey never read those things anyway . 

Sorry..ranting again...must be a woman trait !

I'll finish off by saying that every man or woman should go to thier job with the mind frame of going the best work they can , without compromising thier work ethics .


----------



## Dierte (May 12, 2009)

J.Moe said:


> \"Hell I was running small jobs when I was a second year apprentice. I got my own dept. as a 3rd year apprentice.\" Thats an oxymoron, like jumbo shrimp.


I guess to further explain I was running small jobs (under 10k) new construction and remodel and then I went from that to running our Service division. Sorry I should have been more clear.


----------

